# PDP vs Q4 SF



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Walther PDP vs Walther Q4 SF. Is the Q4 SF really twice as good? because it’s about double the cost.








Vs


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> Walther PDP vs Walther Q4 SF. Is the Q4 SF really twice as good? because it’s about double the cost.
> View attachment 19905
> 
> Vs
> View attachment 19906


It's almost double the cost because it has an all steel frame that has to be machined instead of molded. At around $1,500 the build quality, fit and finish is just as good as my Wilson EDC X9 which is almost double the cost. The machining on this pistol is second to none. It really is that good. Because of it's all steel construction it is on the heavy side though.. The only thing I did was change the trigger for an Overwatch Precision one. Not that there's anything inherently wrong with them I just don't like the feel of plastic triggers on any gun. If there's an all metal or aluminum one available I change them. If not it's something that I have to live with.

Obviously with an all steel heavier gun you'll probably shoot better with it as it will absorb the recoil. It's almost like shooting a .22 except it's a lot louder. The PDP because it's lighter is more suitable for everyday carry. Myself I don't mind carrying a heavier gun as I work out on a regular basis and am used to doing heavy mechanical work on vehicles. I've also carried heavy guns on long hikes out into the desert along with water. These are things to take into consideration if you're planning on owning only one gun and carrying it on a regular basis.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Both are really nice...wish I had either.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

q4 sf😍


----------

